# Belastingaangifte onder Gentoo

## Boinky

http://www.belastingdienst.nl/download/1122.html

Aangifteprogramma 2005 (Linux) (ook T- en Tj-biljet)

In plaats van het papieren E-, P-, T- of Tj-biljet in te vullen, kunt u ook elektronisch aangifte doen. Hiervoor kunt u dit jaar ook gebruik maken van het speciale aangifteprogramma voor Linux-gebruikers.

Let op!

U kunt het aangifteprogramma alleen ondertekenen met uw elektronische handtekening (uw pincode) en nog niet met de DigiD-inlogcode. Wilt u uw aangifte ondertekenen met de DigiD-inlogcode, wacht dan tot 15 februari met het downloaden van het aangifteprogramma. U kunt uw DigiD-inlogcode wel alvast aanvragen. Voor meer informatie over DigiD, zie www.digid.nl. Om direct een DigiD-inlogcode aan te vragen, zie www.digid.nl/aanvragen.

Het autopackage werkt prima onder Gentoo, wel is het handiger om bv. onder KDE even een terminal te openen en te su'en om dan het sh'tje uit te voeren. In het office-menu komt dan "Aaangifte 2005" te staan.

Groet

----------

## nixnut

Alleen jammer dat het een binary voor enkel x86 is. Werkt dus niet op mijn ppc machientje.

----------

## hennep

Nixnut,

 *Quote:*   

> Alleen jammer dat het een binary voor enkel x86 is.

 

Waarom is dat jammer?

Laat die belastingambtenaren maar hard werken voor onze centen, gewoon op papier invullen, beetje slordig schrijven zodat scannen uitgesloten is. Laat ze maar zweten   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *hennep wrote:*   

> Nixnut,
> 
>  *Quote:*   Alleen jammer dat het een binary voor enkel x86 is. 
> 
> Waarom is dat jammer?
> ...

 

Opensource == goed

----------

## Boinky

Ha die Niksnut,

jij slaagt er ook altijd weer in om mijn stemming te verknallen en om lekker te zeuren. 

Je kan ook blij zijn met het feit dat je überhaupt de mogelijkheid hebt om wat voor computer dan ook te bezitten en te gebruiken.

Ondankbaar kreng  :Wink: .

Garoetjes

PS: dat gezemel over bewust onduidelijk schrijven, enz. is afkomstig van een gestoorde geest. Ik zou zeggen: ga eens een psychiater opzoeken.

----------

## VeXocide

Ach ja, 't is een begin nixnut. Hoop doet leven  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nixnut

 *hennep wrote:*   

> Laat die belastingambtenaren maar hard werken voor onze centen, gewoon op papier invullen, beetje slordig schrijven zodat scannen uitgesloten is. Laat ze maar zweten  

 Ja. En ik moet er ook meer werk voor verzetten. Dubbel jammer dus.

----------

## Lazy_Dewd

@ hennnep

ze moete t zowiezo zelf doen voor de moment

scheelt iets me t systeem van de digitale belastingaangifte dachtek

----------

## mofrikaantje

Awel in België is het probleem dat die documenten ingescand en ingelezen worden, maar je moet bvb. binnen de lijntjes schrijven en kleuren, en voor de meeste mensen is dit blijkbaar een probleem. Dan verplicht je al de mensen om tot hun 18 jaar naar school te gaan en kunnen ze dát zelfs nog niet...   :Confused: 

----------

## Vulpes_Vulpes

 *nixnut wrote:*   

>  *hennep wrote:*   Laat die belastingambtenaren maar hard werken voor onze centen, gewoon op papier invullen, beetje slordig schrijven zodat scannen uitgesloten is. Laat ze maar zweten   Ja. En ik moet er ook meer werk voor verzetten. Dubbel jammer dus.

 

Werkt de windows client niet onder Wine?

Ik moet zeggen dat ik het echt een goede stap vind van de BD. Ook dat ze voor Autopakage hebben gekozen laat zien dat ze er wel echt over hebben nagedacht. Ik geloof dat ze vorig jaar ook eerst een paar tests hebben gedaan met de NLLUG.

----------

## nixnut

 *Vulpes_Vulpes wrote:*   

>  *nixnut wrote:*    *hennep wrote:*   Laat die belastingambtenaren maar hard werken voor onze centen, gewoon op papier invullen, beetje slordig schrijven zodat scannen uitgesloten is. Laat ze maar zweten   Ja. En ik moet er ook meer werk voor verzetten. Dubbel jammer dus. 
> 
> Werkt de windows client niet onder Wine?

 

Ik geloof dat je het niet helemaal gevolgd hebt   :Wink: 

De linux client werkt niet op mac machines. Mag je raden of Wine wel werkt op macs.

Ok, ik kan natuurlijk osx starten en de osx client gebruiken, maar ja liever had ik natuurlijk een linux client die ook op andere architecturen dan alleen x86 draait.

----------

## Q-collective

 *nixnut wrote:*   

>  *Vulpes_Vulpes wrote:*    *nixnut wrote:*    *hennep wrote:*   Laat die belastingambtenaren maar hard werken voor onze centen, gewoon op papier invullen, beetje slordig schrijven zodat scannen uitgesloten is. Laat ze maar zweten   Ja. En ik moet er ook meer werk voor verzetten. Dubbel jammer dus. 
> 
> Werkt de windows client niet onder Wine? 
> 
> Ik geloof dat je het niet helemaal gevolgd hebt  
> ...

 

En dan heb je natuurlijk nog ARM, SPARC, etc machines  :Wink: 

----------

## Rainmaker

Even een herrinering: als je je geld op tijd terugwil, heb je nog een week om aangifte te doen.

Ik vond het linux programma wat te omslachtig. Heb de windows versie gedownload. Installeert prima met wine, maar aan het einde krijg je een foutmelding "kan de communicatiemodule niet starten". Lijkt een ongeimplementeerde funtie in msivrt.dll (of zoiets) te zijn.

Ach ja, dan maar rebooten naar windows...

----------

## Q-collective

Het zou allemaal zoveel simpeler zijn als het allemaal via het web zou gaan...

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Nog makkelijker zou het zijn wanneer de belastingdienst wordt afgeschaft...   :Twisted Evil: 

Dit jaar heb ik alles via een tussenpersoon laten invullen (ben lui). Volgend jaar wil ik het toch wel zelf gaan proberen. Hopelijk werkt dat Linux programma dan al een stuk beter.   :Twisted Evil: 

Ik snap eigenlijk niet dat ze niet gewoon één goed programma maken wat ze voor verschillende platforms kunnen uitbrengen. Is voor hun ook veel makkelijker.

----------

## DeepBass909

Ik heb dit jaar de belastingaangifte onder Linux gedaan, en ik vond het programma eigenlijk net zo makkelijk (of niet) als de windows versie.

Ik kan aan de ene kant wel voorstellen dat er alleen x86 versie op het moment is, aangezien het meredeel van de linux machines x86's zijn. Ik denk dat er een redelijke kans is dat er volgend jaar een PPC versie zal komen, en misschien (grote misschien) komt er later nog iets voor andere architecturen.

----------

## Q-collective

 *DeepBass909 wrote:*   

> Ik kan aan de ene kant wel voorstellen dat er alleen x86 versie op het moment is, aangezien het meredeel van de linux machines x86's zijn. Ik denk dat er een redelijke kans is dat er volgend jaar een PPC versie zal komen, en misschien (grote misschien) komt er later nog iets voor andere architecturen.

 

Gaat niet gebeuren. De enige reden dat Linux nu ondersteunt wordt is omdat men vond dat het programma aan vervanging toe was en ze bij dat proces meteen maar Linux/x86 hebben meegenomen.

----------

## DeepBass909

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *DeepBass909 wrote:*   Ik kan aan de ene kant wel voorstellen dat er alleen x86 versie op het moment is, aangezien het meredeel van de linux machines x86's zijn. Ik denk dat er een redelijke kans is dat er volgend jaar een PPC versie zal komen, en misschien (grote misschien) komt er later nog iets voor andere architecturen. 
> 
> Gaat niet gebeuren. De enige reden dat Linux nu ondersteunt wordt is omdat men vond dat het programma aan vervanging toe was en ze bij dat proces meteen maar Linux/x86 hebben meegenomen.

 

Ik kan het fout hebben, maar is de kracht van *nix systemen niet dat het erg gemakkelijk cross-platform te maken is? Het kan aan m'n aandacht onglipt zijn, maar voor zover ik weet zijn er maar weinig programma's die niks met hardware aansturing te maken hebben, speciaal voor een bepaald platform ontwikkeld.

De meeste software in portage werkt op zowel x86, als PPC, als Alpha omdat de verschillen door de compiler bepaald worden en niet door de programma code.

Een PPC linux versie van de belastingdiskette zou waarschijnlijk niet veel meer zijn dan het hercompileren voor deze architectuur. Porten van Windows naar Linux kost meer moeite.

Als enige reden dat er nu alleen een Linux/x86 versie beschikbaar is zou ik puur toeschrijven aan userbase grootte. Er zijn nou eenmaal niet zoveel mensen die Linux op hun mac hebben draaien (in iedergeval significant minder dan linux op x86). Werkt de x86 versie goed (relatief veel gebruikers), dan is de volgende stap hercompileren voor de andere groepen, iets wat een process van hooguit dagen is, wanneer er problemen blijken te zijn.

----------

## Q-collective

 *DeepBass909 wrote:*   

> Ik kan het fout hebben, maar is de kracht van *nix systemen niet dat het erg gemakkelijk cross-platform te maken is? Het kan aan m'n aandacht onglipt zijn, maar voor zover ik weet zijn er maar weinig programma's die niks met hardware aansturing te maken hebben, speciaal voor een bepaald platform ontwikkeld.
> 
> De meeste software in portage werkt op zowel x86, als PPC, als Alpha omdat de verschillen door de compiler bepaald worden en niet door de programma code.
> 
> Een PPC linux versie van de belastingdiskette zou waarschijnlijk niet veel meer zijn dan het hercompileren voor deze architectuur. Porten van Windows naar Linux kost meer moeite.
> ...

 

Dat weet jij, dat weet ik, maar meld het de belastingdienst ff  :Wink: 

----------

## VeXocide

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Dat weet jij, dat weet ik, maar meld het de belastingdienst ff 

 

Laat voor de gein ff weten hoe ze reageren   :Razz: 

----------

## DeepBass909

Ik wil die eer overlaten aan iemand die het ook kan toelichten. En die ervaring heeft met het cross-platform debuggen van software. Ik ben geen programeur en heb daardoor totaal geen ervaring met compileren. Ik kan net de fouten in portage een beetje uitpluizen om te ontdekken welke module er tijdens een emerge de fout in gaat.

Ik kan me voorstellen dat er geen binairy komt voor elk platform, want laten we eerlijk zijn, hoeveel mensen hebben er nou een Sparc, Alpha of ander ander 'zwaar' spul in huis staan, maar niet ook een 'gewone' pc?

----------

## thehog

WAAROM WAAROM ...

... kiest de belastingdienst niet voor een java implementatie van het aangifte programma?

Zijn we meteen van het gezeur over platform afhankelijke implementaties af. Opensource is uiteraard geen optie; ik zou niet graag diegenen te eten geven die zelf de source aanpassen en zo een voordeligere aangifte insturen.

----------

## DeepBass909

 *thehog wrote:*   

> WAAROM WAAROM ...
> 
> ... kiest de belastingdienst niet voor een java implementatie van het aangifte programma?
> 
> Zijn we meteen van het gezeur over platform afhankelijke implementaties af. Opensource is uiteraard geen optie; ik zou niet graag diegenen te eten geven die zelf de source aanpassen en zo een voordeligere aangifte insturen.

 

Opensource zou opzich zelfs nog wel kunnen, en zijn wel controle algoritmes in omloop die de geldigheid kunnen controleren. Maar opensource heeft niet echt veel zin voor een programma waarvan niet wordt verwacht dat gebruikers het aanpassen of die dat Ã¼berhaubt niet mogen.

En java zou ook niet echt direct de oplossing zijn. Java betekend een zwaardere eis aan je OS en niet elke OS draait java even lekker.

Als het programma goed geschreven is in bijvoorbeeld C, zou porten helemaal niet zo'n probleem zijn. De compilers zorgen er wel voor dat de systeemspecifieke verschillen correct doorgevoerd worden. Kijk maar eens naar programma's als lcdproc of firefox, die met dezelfde code op bijna alle machines kunnen draaien. Alleen moet de maker wel de moeite nemen om de verschillende versies te compileren en te debuggen (en dat laatste zal waarschijnlijk wel de reden zijn voor het geringe aanbod van cross-platform software).

----------

## RemcoNL

 *DeepBass909 wrote:*   

> Ik heb dit jaar de belastingaangifte onder Linux gedaan, en ik vond het programma eigenlijk net zo makkelijk (of niet) als de windows versie.

 

Het viel mij een beetje tegen dat er meerdere "vinkjes" zonder tekst er achter langskwamen! Ik heb ze maar niet aangeklikt... Het printen viel ook tegen: elk laatste cijfertje van de regel kwam op een nieuwe regel!

Wel werkte het al beter dan de Wine-versie vorig jaar!

----------

